# Got a Script for Cytomel



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all -

So, I got a script for Cytomel (5 whatever units once daily, I haven't picked it up yet so I don't know what the units are).

Labs were as follows from March 2011:

TSH = 0.01 [.4-4.5]
FT4 = 1.8 [.8-1.8]
FT3 = 3.0 [range changed - range now 2.3 -4.2].

Synthroid .112 remains the same.

I am weaning myself off Prozac as it seems to have a not great effect on my thyroid. Plus, I don't really need it anymore now that life has evened out. The endo suggested the weaning, but I was already leaning that way.

I felt my best in October 2010. At that time, FT3 was the equivalent of 84% of top of range.

Now, my FT3 is the equivalent of 37% of range.

Maybe this is why the excess fat (20 pounds) won't budge and my exercise tolerance has decreased?

We'll see if the Cytomel works. I think I have realistic hopes.

It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hi all -
> 
> So, I got a script for Cytomel (5 whatever units once daily, I haven't picked it up yet so I don't know what the units are).
> 
> ...


I also have realistic hopes. That would be 5 mcg. of Cytomel. Do double check before you take it. Many have made errors and you in no way would want to take 5 mg. That would kill a horse. 5 mcg.; double check.

This is a good thing. That FT3 needs to come up and the irony will be that since the limbic system in the brain needs T3 for a person to have a well-balanced and healthy outlook on life, you are going to see a change there and I am glad you are weaning off the Prozac.

You are such a good girl! LOL!! Shoot for the 84% but not less than 75% which seems to be the norm for most of us to feel well and functionable.

Sending giant hugs to you and Luis!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hugs to you, too Andros! I have hope this will work!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hugs to you, too Andros! I have hope this will work!


It will and the voice of experience suggests that you have a "bit" of food before you take it contrary to what others may have to say. It packs a punch.

Some coffee and maybe a 1/2 slice of toast or whatever. It will get to where it needs to go; don't worry. In 72 hours you will feel the difference.

T3 peaks in about 4 hours.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I normally take my Synthroid when I wake up before any food or drink. Should I wait a bit and take the Cytomel a bit later, like when I eat breakfast?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I normally take my Synthroid when I wake up before any food or drink. Should I wait a bit and take the Cytomel a bit later, like when I eat breakfast?


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; that poses a scheduling problem. If things get too complicated then there is a tendency to go awry.

Just stick to your "good" habits and see what happens. What else can you do? I am never in favor of turning the whole world upside down in deference to one little thing; not even for many little things truth be known. LOL!!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks!

I am looking forward to seeing if my T3 will increase, without putting my T4 through the roof, since I am already at the top of the range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing if my T3 will increase, without putting my T4 through the roof, since I am already at the top of the range.


I am very interested as well.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll have to wait until I get my mail order meds. No one around here can fill it - they don't have it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I'll have to wait until I get my mail order meds. No one around here can fill it - they don't have it.


You're kidding? No? Hard to believe! I got that easier than I could get my Armour!

The drugstore does have to order the Rx from the supplier; it appears they were not willing to do that for you?

Harumph!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

It was just a prescription to get me started until the mail order meds come (probably on Wed). It was suggested I could call a hospital pharmacy and see if they have it.

Crazy, huh?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> It was just a prescription to get me started until the mail order meds come (probably on Wed). It was suggested I could call a hospital pharmacy and see if they have it.
> 
> Crazy, huh?


Fits right in as the whole world is running amok! Anything as we know it is no longer so.

Pooey!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay, funny thing happened. It turned my endo send an electronic script for the wrong drug; he requested an injectible form of T3. Uh, NO WAY. I was able to get the pills today and I'll start taking them tomorrow.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I started talking the Cytomel today - I only took half a tablet this AM (2.5 mcg) to start. I feel with energy, but not jittery. Tomorrow I'll take the whole tablet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I started talking the Cytomel today - I only took half a tablet this AM (2.5 mcg) to start. I feel with energy, but not jittery. Tomorrow I'll take the whole tablet.


That was very wise to start with 1/2 tab just in case. I am sure you will do well w/this. And keep us informed, please!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Heidi,

Your doctor should have reduced your Synthroid to 100mcg. My doctor made the same mistake initially in not reducing my T-4 replacement and it made me have wicked heart palps.

Being only on 5mcg you should split the pill and take 1/2 upon waking an the other 1/2 with lunch.

I take my first dose with coffee only and my second with food because if I do not I definitely feel it 2 hours after taking.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I asked about lowering the Synthroid dose, and the endo said not right now.

I bit the pill in half today (they don't cut very well) and I will take the other half with lunch. Excellent advice.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I should also say I feel really good. Alert, energetic, but not nervous or hyper. Cheerful.

So far, so good. I am also slowly weaning off the Prozac.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

All is well with the Cytomel. I feel like I am metabolizing well. I feel awake. I continue to be cheerful and sunny. I split the tab and take 1/2 when I wake up and 1/2 around noon. By 10 PM at night, I am ready for bed and able to sleep.

I really do think that the med is making the difference. Praise be!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> All is well with the Cytomel. I feel like I am metabolizing well. I feel awake. I continue to be cheerful and sunny. I split the tab and take 1/2 when I wake up and 1/2 around noon. By 10 PM at night, I am ready for bed and able to sleep.
> 
> I really do think that the med is making the difference. Praise be!


See? You did not need anti-D! You just needed to get some T3 into your system to "feed" the limbic system.

I am so so pleased!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I, too am pleased!

The Prozac was more for anxiety than depression.I don't think I was ever really depressed, but with my husband's illness, I sure was anxious.

I really like T3 so far


----------

